
Robpike.io - gouggoug
http://robpike.io/
======
notdonspaulding
Wondered how this was working and it appears to just leave your connection
open and continuously send a response of poo.

Here's a toy Node.js server that does the same thing:
[https://gist.github.com/donspaulding/224edec0232d13e32f33](https://gist.github.com/donspaulding/224edec0232d13e32f33)

------
quadrature
What am I looking at here ?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
shit? I guess, that's what I saw and then I closed the tab.

